# How Much do we Know About Anyfish Anywhere Rods



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Yesterday I met up with about ten other Florida Surfcasters' club members for a fishing outing on one of Northeast Florida's barrier islands. We were hoping to cash in on the big Reds or Tarpon pushing Mullet out of one our remaining wild inlets, one that is considered "non navigable" by USCG standards -- there are no nav aids, no rock jetties and the mouth to the Atlantic is guarded by a series of shallow bars. If the big fish didn't want to cooperate, then the Pompano run is getting into full swing -- either species was welcome.

Unfortunately, the prolonged NE winds of the past week had piled up the Sarragasum (sp?) weed all along the coast line and the morning's high tide had pulled tons of it off the beach into the water and we got "weeded out".

So, what do a bunch of surf fishermen do when conditions are lousy, and you are a looong way from a sports bar -- you talk tackle and swap information. This was a particularly good day for that, as Steve Austin , the Florida / Georgia / Alabama Anyfish Anywhere tackle dealer was among our club members on the beach. In addition to fishing, Steve was delivering some of his latest AFAW completed beauties -- mostly the "Surf" model, but also an "Estuary" or two -- with Lowriders and specie cork grips, etc. He passed out six or seven new rods to their proud new owners and they were anxious to try them out. He's building 'em as fast as he can -- blank supply can't keep up with demand. 

Early last Spring Steve built me a matching pair of the 13' Surf rods, which immediately became my favorites. Since then he has built a bunch of rods for the guys in the club, and for other fishermen around the region. I was kind of interested in how the other guys liked their AFAW rods, so I left a couple of weed-choked rigs to air out while I went visiting.

I first visited Lester, our club's senior citizen, who was fishing next to me. Now at 81, Lester can still sling some lead. He casts OTG and gets very fishable distance and catches fish. He told me that his 13' AFAW Surf rod was the best loading rod he has ever cast.

I then visited another member to whom I had loaned a spare 525 Mag to try on his newly acquired AFAW Surf rod. Jeff had been so busy cleaning weed from his other lines that he hadn't really had time to test things out. I'll get my reel back Monday night at our next meeting. I'm betting he liked the combination.

Next, I went up to a fishing buddy who is no stranger to fine tackle or in how to use it. (Several years ago, while on a fishing trip up north, Lyndon stopped by Chrisfield to see the casting competition. Never having seen a competition before, he entered for the heck of it and using one of his Conoflex or Zziplex fishing rods and the same Abu 6500 used to fish the day before, he accorded himself quite well -- winning in his group.) Anyhow, Lyndon had just received his new "Surf" and "Estuary" rods from Steve. His first cast with the 13 footer was a "lob" that sailed way out there. After "powering up" a couple more, he just looked at me and said "best casting 4 ounce rod I've ever thrown."

It was his last statement and the ensuing conversation on what to do with our other old favorite rods that prompted this post. I thought this forum may assist with learning more about these fine rods.

We know the AFAW line of rods casts well and we know they have superior bite detection. (although not from anything I saw yesteday.) The bite detection assessment comes from prior personal knowledge as well as testimonials I've read on this board from some of the best fishermen & casters in the sport residing in the Carolinas. 

What about AFAW durability? Do we have any data points on how they stand up to big fish, to repeated hard casting or to the elements?

What is the company's warranty policy -- don't believe I've read that anywhere?

The design and development I assume was done in the UK, but where are the mandrels and the production processes located?

Just curious -- don't want to sell any of my "old" favorites before I have a better feel for how AFAW rods last with frequent use but good care.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Good Q's , Jeff ... But i think only time will tell on most of them... Wayne let me fondel his " Esturary" . Man it sure did feel good and will sling the snot out of 3 & bait... I hope to pickup a "surf" blank from Steve soon , when I can get down your way. How does the wall thickness of the blank at the ferrule joint compare to that of your Conoflex's? ,,, there's a big difference in a great rod and great rod that will last and be fished by your great grandkids after you are dead and gone.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I Guess you're right TJ -- we'll have to wait and see. Steve delivered a bunch more at our monthly meeting last night.

Apparently we don't have much data -- think I'll hold on to my old favorites for another season.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Sea Level,
try searching "anyfish anywhere" or "estuary" on this site, i've read awhile back something negative from a guy in UK. I think from UK, not sure... or Maybe in SOL.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

HellRhay's always got something negative to say about gear he doesn't get through the mail from Japan.

Anyway,

1. Anyone know the history of these rods?
and
2. How long they've been available in the US?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You all can contact Tommy on this board or Iceman on the board and they'll be glad to give you as much info as they have.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

The negative comment was from someone on SOL from the UK....but who knows since this was a new poster named Dave Hammill....everyone else I've heard from has said positive things.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> HellRhay's always got something negative to say about gear he doesn't get through the mail from Japan.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...


i didn't say anything negative about the rod. maybe you should read my post again.

and i can tell you i got a lot of negative to say on some of my reels that i got from japan, but it wouldn't matter cause no one have it and no one asked.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I got an AFAW Estuary. I think it is one of the best fishing rods I have ever had, and the kicker is, it will cast twice as far as the best rod I ever had, that I enjoy catching fish on. I have cast several of the other rods in the line up. I can say, you can spend more money for a rod but it will be hard to get a better rod at any price, unless you are casting on the field only, and then I would be afraid to bet against the big beach. JMHO


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

After holding the AFAW Estuary blank last night...I gotta agree with kingfish...That rod is next on the list,for no other reason than just because...I am so sold on these sticks that I am going fully AFAW...Stuff for sale soon


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

barty b said:


> Stuff for sale soon


Ho turned to a PIMP
...saw the AFAW Beach last weekend...purty rod...and felt purty lite.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jeezus Christ...I THINK the word sale and the A/C is all over me like white on rice


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

barty b said:


> Jeezus Christ...I THINK the word sale and the A/C is all over me like white on rice


we don't EVER miss a beat.....now if'n ya ken send us that private listing..I won't tell


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

got a 13 beach. sweet throwing rod. seems a little more forgiving and easier for me to load than some other rods. i will agree with bite detection as I had no issues at all feeling them bait theiving blues sunday a little bit heaver than a fusion mag. I like it better than the mag and 1508. My new Go-To setup.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sea2aeS said:


> got a 13 beach. sweet throwing rod. seems a little more forgiving and easier for me to load than some other rods. i will agree with bite detection as I had no issues at all feeling them bait theiving blues sunday a little bit heaver than a fusion mag. I like it better than the mag and 1508. My new Go-To setup.


ho........


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I have the beach 13' and it is friggin sweet. Throws outta site and bite detection like no other. I can see 8" blues biting on it and 10" whiting.

Great F'n rod.


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

About a month ago I bought two AFAW surf 13s. This has been an awesome investment in a hobby that I'm gonso about. Distance and bite detection all in one. Last night,at the Fl Surf Casters meeting, I shared with them that the last 9 Pomps that I caught wouldnt have been beached without the extra distance. Its so nice to have the extra distance when needed. IMHO, Noel


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

IMO in a few more years, youll see alot more AFAW rods in peoples arsenals... Feels soo good on the throw. I was surprised to feel an 8 inch blue on it...


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I caught a 52" Drum with my AFAW Beach last may. It handled the fish very well. Tom


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bump...
would really like report on the AFAW 13' surf.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Sea Level- as you know, because Steve Austin is the Florida distributor, my AFAW came from him. He custom built the rod for me- my first custom rod. Read and read, listened and asked, prior to selecting the AFAW Big Beach @ 14' as my casting/fishing rod. I wanted a rod that would do both well. Distance with an OTG cast over grass, *and* the bite detection to know when you have a bite. The rod bows very well when it is playing a fish. Suspect anything up to 100 lbs would submit.

Who knows what twenty years will bring ? Infamy or acclaim ? For me, that rod was the best choice.

I have broken a few rods, casting them and a few more thanks to the car door. Certainly Steve's first AFAW customers were friends and fellow club members. I was very comfortable dealing with him. I will lose no sleep over who is going to fix my issue. 

My AFAW, as a custom built rod, did cost me more than I had ever spent before, but hell *Toe Jam*, ain't nothing too good for my great grandchildren. Now about that "dead and gone" part- we should talk.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Fishmort,

I'm glad you like that AFAW Big Beach.

Hellray, 

I sent you a PM on my thoughts on the AFAW "Surf". I was fishing them today for Pompano and Whiting. Again I'll say they cast great and have superior bite detection.

When I conduct the Surf Fishing class next month, I will tell the students that if they purchase an AFAW "Surf", "Estuary" or "Universal" model (all of which are great Florida table fish rods) and for any reason they don't like the rod or don't think surf fishing is all it's cracked up to be, I'll buy their rod.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Sea Level said:


> I will tell the students that if they purchase an AFAW "Surf", "Estuary" or "Universal" model (all of which are great Florida table fish rods) and for any reason they don't like the rod or don't think surf fishing is all it's cracked up to be, I'll buy their rod.


Jeff, i won't be your student BUT will you buy my rod if i dont like it?

to tell you ahead, the guides i have are titanium lowriders with sic inserts. the wraps are black, no underwraps and no trims to save weight.

PM'ed you back.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Guys, great information on this new line of rods. My favorite type of fishing is casting 2 - 2.5oz metal lures to Spanish Mackerel and I would like to hear more about the Estuary as a rod that you can hold and cast a lot. How is the weight, who does it perform with braided line and most important will it cast a metal lure out of visible sight. I have a Gambit XL that I use when I really need to go long but would like something in the 11ft range like the Estuary. Thanks for the feed back.

LarryB


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Larry B,

I just obtained an AFAW "Estuary" from Steve Austin. I don't have first hand knowledge about the rod yet, but put a great deal of stock in what Kingfish tells me. We fish together every once in a while, and I know we like similar rods for Pompano fishing. He gives it his highest rating.

My rod is built as a conventional, with a pistol grip. I put an Avet sx on the rod and the weight of the combination feels about the same as a medium cup of coffee. I bet you could chuck it all day without getting tired. I imagine that it would be just the ticket for your intended use.

BTW because I'm so thrilled with my AFAW "Surf" rods, I recently sold an old favorite -- Conoflex Gambit XT XL -- another 3 to 5 rod, it just wasn't getting to the beach anymore. Hope I don't regret that sale.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Sea Level- I met up with Steve and his lovely lady on the beach today. I was suprised to see them so far South of their normal haunts. I had a friend with me, he was happy to actually catch some fish. I know after he tastes those fish, he will want to go again.

She let me cast one of *HER* two estuaries. It was very nice. Perfect rod for Pompano. IMO
Had me thinking to myself. It is a fine rod.

Steve had a 'Surf' with him, that he had put cork handles on. It was just too much for me to bear. It just came over me, like a fever. Long and short of it is, I ended up buying a factory built "Surf". Mine will come with coasters, as I am still dialing in my cast and am not certain of exactly where I want the reel. He said he would put a reel seat on it when I finally decide. One of my Penn 525's will work just fine when mounted that way.

If you are thinking, you might be having regrets about selling that Gambit, you can have it back. It landed a nice pompano today, and has good JuJu for sure. Steve was explaining the value of that rod to me, the fancy reel seat and cork handles, all custom built, etc. But I am defintely not letting you get your old Conoflex Barracuda Thief back, that baby stays with me. I am already looking for a new spinning reel to put on it.

If you want the rod back- let me know.

Picking up my new rod next week at his shop, maybe Wednesday. If you want the Gambit, I will get an Estuary while I'm there. But then again, a vision of fishing a pair of Surf's might come over me, and...... 

Thanks again for all you do for me. Good luck with class, might be able to make the session about beach ettiquette. LOL

BTW- Steve wants me to make him some 4 oz sinkers, how about you?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i use a 6nb. its heavy then what your guys are using. but itll heave chunks and heavier sinkers. ez.

i mentioned in another post when i tried it.

i refilled my 525 with fresh 15lb bbg. (my 17lb trit snapped in the middle, bad bad bad!) no wind mag setting 0. 
i threw out 3/4 of my spool 5oz. i find that pretty darn good since its my second time using the 6nb


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Eric,
i am currently building (3) AFAW 13' Surf with titanium lowriders with SIC inserts (T-LCSG).

if i don't like it, i'll sell it to you.
i'll take pics when they are finish so you will know what you are getting!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

cool cool

i dont like reel seats tho. coasters are the best.
for a winch. 

your not planning to dual rung it thought right.. ?

but if its for spinners only with braid. A+!


----------

